# How interchangeable are parts on the generic XXX-30 mill/drill?



## Kilohertz (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm still trying to decide what to do about the King PDM-30 mill drill I have been offered  which needs a bunch of parts and now have found a similar vintage ((2000) Craftex 30, both made in Taiwan. Just wondering if parts will freely interchange between the two? I would like to be able to take the best parts from each and make one awesome machine. 

Just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 18, 2022)

Not likely.  What parts are you thinking of?  The base on my RF30 is quite different from that on @David_R8 's RF30.


----------



## Kilohertz (Mar 19, 2022)

Was thinking if any parts were worn on the Craftex I could replace them with new parts from the King. I haven't seen either yet so just planning ahead. Maybe things don't wear out on hobby use machines?? Going to see the Craftex today. This will be my first mill and I am just learning.

Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 19, 2022)

It's highly unlikely that any parts would be a direct interchange. Maybe some non-specific items like switches but anything else is likely going to be unique to that machine.


----------



## Kilohertz (Mar 19, 2022)

Ok thanks guys. 

Any preference King PDM-30 vs Craftex 30? The King is about 12 years old but unused and missing about $900 in parts, I could probably get that down to $600 if I find a 3 ~ motor locally and single step pulley.  The Craftex is B1977 model and 1999 year, hobby use with minimal tooling included. 

cheers


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 19, 2022)

Were it me I'd go for the more complete machine. Unless of course you want to start off with a project.


----------



## Darren (Mar 19, 2022)

I have an rf40 base/table/column but no head. I'm looking for a head for it, If you come across something.

I have a spare set of leadscrews and bearings.


----------



## trlvn (Mar 19, 2022)

Kilohertz said:


> Ok thanks guys.
> 
> Any preference King PDM-30 vs Craftex 30? The King is about 12 years old but unused and missing about $900 in parts, I could probably get that down to $600 if I find a 3 ~ motor locally and single step pulley.  The Craftex is B1977 model and 1999 year, hobby use with minimal tooling included.
> 
> cheers



This is my Craftex B1977 although mine was manufactured in 2008:






In the 'RF-30 family' of machines, this seems to be one of the beefier models.  The weight listed in the manual is around 100 pounds heavier than what others quote.  Having carried the pieces down to the basement, I concur!

In case you haven't got it yet, the manual is available at the Busybee website:






						Manuals
					






					www.busybeetools.com
				




Search for "B1977".

Craig


----------



## Kilohertz (Mar 19, 2022)

Thanks Craig,

Bought it today! Nowhere near as clean as yours but nothing 20 litres of solvent and a stiff brush can't fix. It's buried deep in a home garage so I will pick it up in a few weeks or so, brought home all the loose bits that came with it...I have so much to learn. I'll post a separate thread for the stuff it came with.

He had an old DRO setup connected to a laptop, which wasn't there, it looks like 20-30 year old technology, X axis belt is broke in two, it's a serrated type belt driving a pulley turning a pot, going out to 3 wires, to a circuit board from Muppet labs, I will probably not try to resurrect it and go with something new.

Just got in and need food...more later.

Cheers


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 19, 2022)

Congrats and welcome to the money pit, sorry I mean club


----------



## Kilohertz (Mar 19, 2022)

Thanks David, never to old to learn something new, and to think this all started because my son was top student in metalwork 10 and asked me if we could buy a lathe...in 4 months we had 4, just a few too many for the shop, biggest was a Voest 17' bed, now down to a Hercus 260 and Cincinnati 13x48. Electronics was my specialty in school, metalwork, sure looking forward to learning.

Cheers


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 19, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Congrats and welcome to the money pit, sorry I mean club



What he said LOL...........

Welcome to the round column club.  I have a RF30 clone as well.


----------



## Kilohertz (Mar 19, 2022)




----------

